# SJC: 2008-15 through 18



## Romans922 (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know what these cases are before the SJC? 

Says 2008-15 is Morton Smith vs Western Carolina Presbytery
2008-16 through 18 is Jeff Hutchinson, et al vs Western Carolina Presbytery.

What's going on here?


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bumping


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 5, 2009)

Andrew,

You will have to wait with everyone else. It is not appropriate to try and "figure out" what is going on here - the Handbook states that it is "waiting for the Record of the Case to be presented to the SJC Officers for determination of their being in order or being out of order administratively."

Now is not the time for speculation.


----------

